# On another subject- NEW ONTARIO RECORD BUCK



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice! I'm going to buy that issue when I'm out today. Hows Nigel doing lately?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Nice! I'm going to buy that issue when I'm out today. Hows Nigel doing lately?


had a visit with him Wednesday night  his spirits are high, and we had a great time 

thanks for the link Mrs. Rampant, love the article :thumb:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Link doesn't work for me, :noidea: but congrats to Nigel on that article:thumb:


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Just got my copy yesterday, way to go Nigel the article is very good, awsome buck. 


Chris.


----------



## Broken Limb (Feb 15, 2007)

*North American Whitetail Article*

I had an opportunity to read the article a few days ago, sent chills down my spine, great job on the story Nigel. Thank you for all the hours taken to capture the hunt in writing as well as the day we spent trompin the woods! It serves as a great momento for the both of us and marks a spot in history for the buck!

Alex MacCulloch


----------



## blackegale2 (Dec 13, 2008)

i was fortunate enough to meet Mr MacCulloch at the Tilbury big buck show and to see this amazing rack truly unbelievable ,Mr MacCulloch was more than happy to let even guys like me hold the rack and drool ,a great animal and good guy,congatulations


----------

